

Coders meet journalists; journalists meet coders - bensummers
http://blogs.journalism.co.uk/editors/2010/04/28/coders-meet-journalists-journalists-meet-coders/

======
pbiggar
There are _Hacks and Hackers_ meetings organized in the UK and the Bay Area.
I've been the the Bay Area one and recommend it.

UK: [http://blogs.journalism.co.uk/editors/2010/02/02/hacks-
and-h...](http://blogs.journalism.co.uk/editors/2010/02/02/hacks-and-hackers-
play-with-data-driven-news/) Bay Area: <http://meetup.hackshackers.com/>

